
Healthy soil is the real key to feeding the world - rch
https://theconversation.com/healthy-soil-is-the-real-key-to-feeding-the-world-75364
======
jakeogh
I found this video series about soil really interesting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUmIdq0D6-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUmIdq0D6-A)

It's long, and I was sure I would click away, but the presenter has a great
tone and the content is heka cool.

~~~
schaefer
in addition to this great video series, gabe also has a book...

------
genericone
I don't know who said it first, but why would we want to sustain when we can
regenerate? Why simply balance the equation? Let's aim for net improvement in
our soils and farms. More water infiltration, less desertification. Less
topsoil erosion, more carbon capture in longer growing cycles.

